# toe adjustment after HL lift



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone else ever noticed this issue.....I put on a new HL 2 inch and the front is toed way in......never had one do that before.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i have need to ajust ya tie rods to pull them back out not a hard fix


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it is like 1/2 inch tow in


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

-10mm or +10mm straight out of manual. You want to get on the toe in side and as close are you possibly can to straight. so like...3/32" or 1/16th"

If your changing your lift set up spring height etc don't get it tuned right in because if you change suspension height it also changed toe in.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

So basically I just need to keep the handlebars straight and adjust the tie rods out to where the front wheels look toe'd perfect? Also I need to correct it so the handle bars are straighter when I'm going straight


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

This might help you. Lock the handle bars somehow in a perfectly straight position, how ever you do that doesn't matter.

then use a straight edge and use your real wheels (hopefully everything is tight and square in rear end) to see if your fronts are toe'd in or out. To toe them in, make the straight edge go across the rear wheel, then touch the back side of the front tire. Then measure the gap between your straight edge and the front side of your front tire.






P.S noticed it's a honda so the 10mm thing is not outta manual I really need to pay more attention to categories but.. everything else is still the same, get them as close to straight as possible and keep the same amount of toe in on each side.

I wouldn't recommend doing perfectly straight like the guy in the video it makes it want to wonder.


----------

